# New bailout tactic from lyft



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Since lyft was caught changing riders and drivers with a fake message which is unethical and borderline illegal ( for canceling a contract between 2 parties without their consent)

Lyft is now using an error message instead...

An error message for the first rider would pop up stating something went wrong while the route changes to pick up another rider...

Sleezy mofos


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Beandriver said:


> Since lyft was caught changing riders and drivers with a fake message which is unethical and borderline illegal ( for canceling a contract between 2 parties without their consent)
> 
> Lyft is now using error message instead...
> 
> ...


Not surprising but it doesn't change anything for me. On principal alone I cancel every time time Lyft pulls that switch rider stunt.Never have and never will complete one of those rides.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

The first time it happened I thought the pax did it and I asked how she changed her name and location. She was very confused. It has happened twice in my two months. Can anyone confirm that Lyft is doing it on purpose and it's not a bug in their software? Both times the pickup distance was further for the new ping. The second time I was well on my way in the opposite direction. I was pissed and confused, emailed support and they didn't get back to me. Otherwise Lyft has been paying pretty decently (for a TNC), I make more with it than Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> The first time it happened I thought the pax did it and I asked how she changed her name and location. She was very confused. It has happened twice in my two months. Can anyone confirm that Lyft is doing it on purpose and it's not a bug in their software? Both times the pickup distance was further for the new ping. The second time I was well on my way in the opposite direction. I was pissed and confused, emailed support and they didn't get back to me. Otherwise Lyft has been paying pretty decently (for a TNC), I make more with it than Uber.


It's intentional.

It's a program Lyft calls "redispatch." Basically, Lyft riders and drivers are much more spread out than Uber, leading to longer pickup times. Lyft tries to fix that by canceling your ride if another driver goes online closer to the rider.

Like everything Lyft, that algorithm is often incorrect, but it doesn't matter to you. You still get screwed out of the ride you accepted, and you get a ride you never were asked to accept, including getting a Line ride as a replacement. Typical Lyft bullying tactic.

I have a simple system to deal with "redispatch," but it may not work for you in your market:

If Lyft redispatches me, I go offline for the remainder of that shift. (I did that last Saturday, spending the last 4 hours on Uber-only...and did just fine, thanks!)
If Lyft redispatches me from a Plus or Premier ride, *I go offline for the rest of the week.* I've only done that once, but it was on a Friday evening, so I was Uber-only for all of Saturday and Sunday on a very busy in-season weekend. Again, I did just fine on Uber.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> The first time it happened I thought the pax did it...


...and when a passenger becomes agitated by stuff like this, you have to give some sort of logical, reassuring explanation, and when this type of thing happens, I don't even know what it is I'm explaining.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> ...and when a passenger becomes agitated by stuff like this, you have to give some sort of logical, reassuring explanation, and when this type of thing happens, I don't even know what it is I'm explaining.


Yep.

One of my redispatches was from a Lyft Plus to Line. I was on the phone with the Plus pax at the time the ride canceled. She was very nice, but really pissed when I told her Lyft was sending her another driver. She expressed her displeasure, canceled Lyft and ordered Uber. And I canceled the Line, and turned Lyft off for the rest of the week as mentioned above. Win-win.

Some aspects of Lyft are just unbearable, and this redispatch policy is one of them.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Not surprising but it doesn't change anything for me. On principal alone I cancel every time time Lyft pulls that switch rider stunt.Never have and never will complete one of those rides.


You will suffer the consequence of high cancel rate and get deactivated.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Human drivers have the most pointless complaints. -sdc

I get redispatched to a closer pax at least half the time. Problem is I often dont notice it because the audio announcement only plays through Waze and I dont usually use GPS on way to pickup.

I wish Lyft would play the sound itself. Or flash the screen with a different background color or something...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

And this "redispatch” practice inconveniences both the driver and the pax. On a few occasions, I have had a pax keep me waiting long enough that I almost cancel on them. When they get in they apologize and say Lyft told them they had 15-20 mins before a driver got there. So they take their time getting ready then all of the sudden a different driver (me) is less then 2 minutes away, leaving them scrambling. It’s really stupid.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

ROTA said:


> You will suffer the consequence of high cancel rate and get deactivated.


Not likely. The resispatch practice is questionably illegal and certainly unethical. One strongly worded message to support letting them know you know what's up and can prove it should hedge against that potential outcome.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Not likely. The resispatch practice is questionably illegal and certainly unethical. One strongly worded message to support letting them know you know what's up and can prove it should hedge against that potential outcome.


the cancel rides you will eventually get on those re dispatch will add up to your normal daily ride that you need to cancel, like no show etc... and the next no show you hit, boom... bye bye.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Awesome. Hope you are right. We need less drivers, not more. 

For the past 3 years my avg cancel rate has been higher than my ride count. Maybe I’m special.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> I often dont notice it because the audio announcement only plays through Waze and I dont usually use GPS on way to pickup.


this is a big part of the problem. i use gps, and sometimes it still does not come rhrough.

the new lyft app, with google maps integrated, is a good start, but it still lacks many features waze has, such as navigation inside apartment complexes, google usually just drops you at the gate.


----------



## BelmontRef (Mar 31, 2018)

Lyft pissed me off the other morning with a redispatch and I haven't been on-line with them since. In a surge area (or whatever they call it), got a ping and started driving towards it, about two minutes later, ride changed (same general direction), a minute later, pax cancelled. Since I was only assigned that ride for a minute, no cancellation fee.

Then yesterday, I saw my rating with Lyft dropped form 4.93 to 4.68 (I'm fairly new - less than 50 Lyft rides). No idea why - no passengers who seemed upset (meanwhile, on Uber with over 60 rated rides, I'm a perfect 5.0). 

I'm in the Chicago suburbs where things can get slow so I'll turn on both at times. But no Lyft promotions for the last two weeks so now the only time I'll turn Lyft on is (assuming I still get the Uber rush hour promotion) is if it's not rush-hour and I'm not shooting for an Uber quest. The only reason I was on Lyft the other morning was I had gone on line with Uber before 6:00am expecting some commuter train station runs but had nothing for 25 minutes so turned on Lyft, quickly caught an airport run and then a rematch to a Chicago neighborhood. Then the redispatch mess so switched back to Uber and immediately got a 3-pax surged Pool ride followed by another 3-pax even larger surge Pool ride, both with the rush hour promotion plus suddenly put this week's Quest, which I hadn't been shooting for, within reach (Pool does have its benefits when more pax means more money). So stayed with Uber from then on until completing the quest.

At this point, if they make a deal about the rating, it may come down to "you can't fire me, I already quit".


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> Human drivers have the most pointless complaints. -sdc
> 
> I get redispatched to a closer pax at least half the time. Problem is I often dont notice it because the audio announcement only plays through Waze and I dont usually use GPS on way to pickup.
> 
> I wish Lyft would play the sound itself. Or flash the screen with a different background color or something...


In addition to the re-routing you get a text message, but there is a time lag on that of a good 10-15 seconds.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

BelmontRef said:


> Lyft pissed me off the other morning with a redispatch and I haven't been on-line with them since. In a surge area (or whatever they call it), got a ping and started driving towards it, about two minutes later, ride changed (same general direction), a minute later, pax cancelled. Since I was only assigned that ride for a minute, no cancellation fee.
> 
> Then yesterday, I saw my rating with Lyft dropped form 4.93 to 4.68 (I'm fairly new - less than 50 Lyft rides). No idea why - no passengers who seemed upset (meanwhile, on Uber with over 60 rated rides, I'm a perfect 5.0).
> 
> ...


What's your point ?? Worrying about rider complaints and bad ratings is pointless.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here is the kicker. lyft drover me to 1 pick up then it changed. i drove to the new. then it changed. then the 3rd trip. it canceled. i drove 20 minutes no fare. no cancel 5 dollar fee. i called lyft. response ( lyft canceled the ride request. the pax did not cancel. you will NOT get 5 dollars sorry for the frustration) i told them next time they change my eta or pick up i am calling to cancel that ride request right there because i am not guaranteed my 5 dollars for canceled rides. that was about 3 months ago. i have never had another ride pick up changed. lesson learned. if you get those ride change just cancel that shit it will have you floating around the city like a robot.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lyft was re-dispatching on me last summer and I complained loudly that this practice was total BS and would result in fewer Lyft hours, more Uber hours for me. Haven't seen a re-dispatch since late summer.

The worst was when I was _starting my day_ with a 4:30 am scheduled $25 Airport run and about 2 minutes away from the pickup, I got redirected to a different pickup address. The PLUS was that it was shown as a 45+ minute trip, however after driving a few minutes toward the new pickup location, they Freakin' redirected me again! It was a closer pickup.... but turned out to be a $6 trip.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't accept re-dispatch, if it happens, then I cancel or just pull over and stop and let them cancel. Don't care where it's going, it's the principle of it, changing my ride without my approval.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> The first time it happened I thought the pax did it and I asked how she changed her name and location. She was very confused. It has happened twice in my two months. Can anyone confirm that Lyft is doing it on purpose and it's not a bug in their software? Both times the pickup distance was further for the new ping. The second time I was well on my way in the opposite direction. I was pissed and confused, emailed support and they didn't get back to me. Otherwise Lyft has been paying pretty decently (for a TNC), I make more with it than Uber.


Every single thing the lyft system and driver app do are intentional and deliberate. Alot of the behavior actually serves multiple functions, and thats when you really see how nasty of company it truly is, with its naggy passive aggressive attitude and ultra polished image/perception.

To name a few......

1, bailouts
2. cancel games
3. ridiculous feedback
4. odd passengers
5. long distance time pickups
6. "broken" destination mode
7. dispatch cancels
8. re-pings
9. prime time inconsistencies
10. cancels all passengers on line if you want to cancel on a single one
11. pre scheduled rides to get you on the road for all their passengers
12. end of the week driver gaming for rides, long pickups, peak hours dispatched, destroyed AR and or ride count.
13. PDB, Hourly G, P Zones, W goals
14. passenger cancel penalty overcharge and pocket.
and im sure members have many many more. 
15. Ridiculous metrics, stingy bonus amounts
16.entrap/enslave drivers with rental programs

sorry got to go vomit, i get LYFT sick if im online too long.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I agreed to A Lyft, not B. You can't force me to accept something I didn't agree to. Lawsuit soon?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's intentional.
> 
> It's a program Lyft calls "redispatch." Basically, Lyft riders and drivers are much more spread out than Uber, leading to longer pickup times. Lyft tries to fix that by canceling your ride if another driver goes online closer to the rider.
> 
> ...


You're hard core and you know the score. I like you, Jim.


----------

